# need home for pigeon in tacoma washington



## lovefornature (Oct 14, 2010)

he's a homing pigeon. About 3 months. He likes to be inside but he can go outside. I really need to find a hom for him. We live in a apartment and we don't know how to care for him. We thought he would fly away when ready but guess he decided to stay. If anyone would please take him let me know.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you willing to ship?


----------

